# Questionnaires for singers



## OperaDi (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi, I've just come across a kind of Proust questionnaire with the fantastic Luca Pisaroni (just seen him in Nozze at Covent Garden): http://www.gramilano.com/2013/09/luca-pisaroni-answers-gramilano-questionnaire-singers-edition/

On the site were others by Joyce DiDonato, Rosalind Plowright etc (and also lots of ballet dancers if anyone's interested... oh yes, and the wonderful Stephen Hough!)

I expect I'm the last to catch on as normal, but I'd never seen this series before


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum !

I attended the first night of that Nozze, it was excellent !

I wrote a review: http://www.talkclassical.com/28006-my-opera-reviews-post528468.html#post528468


----------



## OperaDi (Sep 25, 2013)

I've just read your review. Thank you!


----------

